# Curled up hedgehog



## Karla (Oct 11, 2015)

My hedgehog Quillie is 7 months old and she has always been a very social hedgehog. I've never had an issues picking her up or holding her before and after she had babies. Yesterday I tried picking her up to give her some medicine ( the boys have mites so the vet wanted all 4 of my hedges to be treated). She Was in a ball and huffed at me. I picked her up and she curled into a tight ball and would not come out. I thought she was in hibernation or something because she would not budge I held her and rubbed/warmed her up from 11:30 pm to 4am. WOULD NOT LET ME TOUCH HER TUMMY. I then wrapped her up in a warm blanket and put her back in her cage because I was falling asleep. At about 4:30 she was up. She was eating and drinking... Today I checked on her and as soon as I or the other female got close to her she started huffing. And went right into a tight ball as soon as I picked her up... I'm not really sure what to do at this point


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

What medication did your vet prescribe for mites that is oral? Ivermectin? Ivermectin isn't recommended as it is easy to overdose and has killed hedgehogs because of it. Revolution is a safe alternative and is topical so there would be no need to medicate her.


----------



## Karla (Oct 11, 2015)

Sorry yes that's what I mean. It was revolution so I was able to put it on while she was in a ball.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

You said something about the girl getting closer to her, are they in the same cage? If so, the other female could have attacked her and she is reacting to that.


----------

